# Soldiers' Stories, Northern Ireland.



## pardus (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2011)

Very moving.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2011)

That was a no shit conflict. We watched it and had a lot of ex Brit Soldiers in the Kiwi Army so we knew quite a bit about the Troubles.

It was fascinating for me to go to Belfast and Crossmaglen years later. It is still very real and very serious there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd like someone to do an official history of the conflict. I'd buy that. It would be great if some RF guys would write about their experiences too- most of the written word out there is by SF types.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It would be great if some RF guys would write about their experiences too- most of the written word out there is by SF types.


 
There is, Ive read it. I'll never forget one story of a guy who was tortured, I don't even have words for it...

Give me a minute, I'll look for it.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 15, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I'd like someone to do an official history of the conflict. I'd buy that. It would be great if some RF guys would write about their experiences too- most of the written word out there is by SF types.


 
It'll never happen for the simple reason that if they really wanted an official history of it done, it'd involve the British Government admitting that during the Troubles, there was a policy of collusion with Loyalist terrorists right down to handling of terrorists, provision of intel and arms.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2011)

Poc is right, that is a disgraceful part of British history.

I was and remain a supporter of the British Army and what they did in Ulster. I'm also a proud member of the Fighting 69th, a regiment formed with the express purpose of freeing Ireland from British rule.

Yes, I'm fucked up lol

I lived in Belfast for 3 months, I deliberately got myself embroiled in some interesting situations there to experience it for myself.

I came away with the opinion that the root problem of The Troubles is the radical Protestant movement.
Namely the UFF, UVF etc... Just a bunch of vicious, murdering scum.

The Brits don't want to be there but they have no choice. That is until the dirty Catholics ;) breed themselves into the majority of the population, which they will do.

I drank in a couple of hardcore Republican bars with people who were my natural "enemy", something I wouldn't do on the Shankhill.

My .02c


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2011)

Spit, I'm still looking...

http://cain.ulst.ac.uk/othelem/people/accounts/lindsay.htm


----------



## Poccington (Dec 17, 2011)

pardus said:


> I came away with the opinion that the root problem of The Troubles is the radical Protestant movement.
> Namely the UFF, UVF etc... Just a bunch of vicious, murdering scum.


 
Without a shadow of a doubt, you're right.

However, the British Government sat idly by while the Protestant establishment openly persecuted Catholics. What a lot of people forgot is that the British Army were initially welcomed by the majority of Catholics as they thought they were there to protect them from the Protestants and in a lot of cases, the openly sectarian RUC... It was only when the exact opposite happened, along with some of the more publicised events of the British Army's dealings with Catholics(Bloody Sunday etc.) that the Provisional IRA movement really gathered steam.

It's a dark chapter of history on the island of Ireland, right up there with the Civil War, that has thankfully been closed. Hopefully nothing like that will ever be seen on the island again.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kilkenny v Tipperary in hurling! Now that is a battle/war! :-"


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't argue with that Poc.

Spit, I can't find it  I thought it was title Soldier's Stories, Northern Ireland or something along those lines.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks anyway mate! The book you listed above looks interesting, if I ever find it I'll snap it up. So much has been written about the "sexy" SF stuff that would be good to get an RF view on things and whatnot.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Thanks anyway mate! The book you listed above looks interesting, if I ever find it I'll snap it up. So much has been written about the "sexy" SF stuff that would be good to get an RF view on things and whatnot.


 
Here you go mate!

squaddies voices

www.amazon.co.uk


----------

